# seeking female to travel the world with



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

must bring enough money for both of us


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

he he he!!!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

So, did this take off?


----------



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

nubly said:


> must bring enough money for both of us


Ha, ha, ha! Made me look! Good luck with that!


----------



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

roadwarrior48 said:


> Ha, ha, ha! Made me look! Good luck with that!


(Maybe he's still out travelling, that's why he's not responding! )


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

roadwarrior48 said:


> (Maybe he's still out travelling, that's why he's not responding! )


I doubt it. But if he is, then he is da man.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

C'mon, I need some updates on this.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Got a reply from this beautiful woman with a petite figure, porcelain skin, long, dark, silky hair and small feet. She said she wanted to travel around Europe with a man who'll make her feel protected. We agreed to meet up at a Motel 6. She brought some liquor and ecstasy pill that I refused to take. I brought four Viagra tabs that I took periodically. In the morning, we were going to take a jet to LAX then a plane to Japan and somewhere in Europe that she said she would surprise me with. Woke up the following morning in surrounded by ice cubs in the bathtub with a note asking me to call 911 because I'm missing a kidney.

The sex was worth losing that kidney


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in Germany. What are you waiting for?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

nubly said:


> Got a reply from this beautiful woman with a petite figure, porcelain skin, long, dark, silky hair and small feet. She said she wanted to travel around Europe with a man who'll make her feel protected. We agreed to meet up at a Motel 6. She brought some liquor and ecstasy pill that I refused to take. I brought four Viagra tabs that I took periodically. In the morning, we were going to take a jet to LAX then a plane to Japan and somewhere in Europe that she said she would surprise me with. Woke up the following morning in surrounded by ice cubs in the bathtub with a note asking me to call 911 because I'm missing a kidney.
> 
> The sex was worth losing that kidney


Sounds like a spleendid deal.


----------

